# Pic of my new little guy



## BaileyBoo (Jun 30, 2011)

His name's Little Foot  Just picked him up from the breeder. He's 6 weeks and sooo tiny! Lily is way bigger than him! He's sooo cute. The pic makes him look HUGE compared to how big he actually is. :lol: He's soooooooo friendly. My friend John kept rolling him on his back so he would go into a ball and then John could pet his belly. And he totally put up with it. Had his quills down 100%. 

Oh PS, the red on him is cause he was a litter of 4 albinos and my breeder food colored :shock: him when I picked him out two weeks ago.


----------



## panda (May 23, 2011)

so cute!!!


----------



## sayhedgehog (May 18, 2009)

Oh, he's beautiful. I love albinos. Congratulations!


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

Aww! I can definitely tell how little he is, especially when I mentally compare him to my 3.5 month old hedgehog. He's so cute.  Give him squeezes from me, lol. They grow up so fast and then you think, "Wait... when did you get big!? :shock:  "


----------



## CanadienHedgie (Feb 4, 2011)

He's cute. Too bad you're breeding him and not giving about the hedgehogs.


----------



## BaileyBoo (Jun 30, 2011)

CanadienHedgie said:


> He's cute. Too bad you're breeding him and not giving about the hedgehogs.


Too bad your too busy hating me to realize he's in a home filled with love instead of somewhere else..


----------



## CanadienHedgie (Feb 4, 2011)

Filled with love, are you kidding me? Love isn't breeding a hedgehog when you're 15. Love isn't breeding hedgehogs with no lines. You've been told that if you want to breed hedgehogs, fine, but at least get ones where there is no WHS in the past 4 generations. But you didn't even care and acted like a typical immature 15 year old. I was one too once you know. That's love? You have no care for these hedgehogs, other wise you wouldn't be breeding them and passing down WHS. Especially when you've had a hedgehog with WHS and are inexperienced with hedgehogs. At least, that's what you claim.


----------



## BaileyBoo (Jun 30, 2011)

Seriously, what are you like 40? Go buy some hemroid cream and leave me alone.


----------



## panda (May 23, 2011)

:shock: 
I dont know what is going on here, was not aware of you breeding or being 15 or any of that but it really doesnt matter to me, hedgehogs being happy in a happy home is what matters... but if you are in fact breeding hedgehogs that have diseases in their genetics it REALLY IS NOT a good idea and you should please reconsider.  WHS is something that has little known about it, no cure, no preventative treatment & is sadly a horrible thing for the animals to go through.


----------



## CanadienHedgie (Feb 4, 2011)

CanadienHedgie said:


> Filled with love, are you kidding me? Love isn't breeding a hedgehog when you're 15. Love isn't breeding hedgehogs with no lines. You've been told that if you want to breed hedgehogs, fine, but at least get ones where there is no WHS in the past 4 generations. But you didn't even care and acted like a typical immature 15 year old. I was one too once you know. That's love? You have no care for these hedgehogs, other wise you wouldn't be breeding them and passing down WHS. Especially when you've had a hedgehog with WHS and are inexperienced with hedgehogs. At least, that's what you claim.





BaileyBoo said:


> Seriously, what are you like 40? Go buy some hemroid cream and leave me alone.


Lol, 40? Hemroid cream? No, not 40, far from sweetie, going on 19. Btw, that was mature. And that just shows how much you don't care about these animals and only about yourself. Poor hedgehogs  .


----------



## panda (May 23, 2011)

Also, while CanadienHedgie may have came off in a way that has irritated you, this is a family forum and you should probably try to refrain from saying things like you just did, it comes off rude and hurtful and also makes you look less intelligent as well as any new comers that may come to this forum may see something like this and be turned away from such an amazing source for information. Also, CanadienHedgie really does know a lot about hedgies and always has great advice on taking care of them & is always in the best interest of the animals, age, young or old, i am only 21 myself, i believe is no matter here.


----------



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

What is it with 15 year olds wanting to breed lately?

It's odd because a few weeks ago you said you weren't even considering breeding, but now...

Also, I noticed in some other posts you seemed more concerned with what would be good colors to breed and not so much with the other possible consequences, such as vet bills or babies dying/being eaten. I hope you have a job, and a car, and a lot of money saved up in the bank in order to ensure that the mother and babies get the best care and immediate medical attention should it be necessary.



BaileyBoo said:


> Seriously, what are you like 40? Go buy some hemroid cream and leave me alone.












On a different note, your new hedgie is adorable.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

BaileyBoo said:


> Seriously, what are you like 40? Go buy some hemroid cream and leave me alone.


That was extremely immature and uncalled for. Whether you agree with someone or not I would think there is better ways to answer than this. Your hedgehog is beautiful, hopefully you will reconsider breeding until you have hedgehogs with lineages. I don't see why you would want to learn through "trial and error" when there is others that have already made the errors and come on to share them so someone doesn't have to repeat them. If someone told me don't touch the stove because its hot and I've burned myself, I don't think it would be necessary to repeat it to believe them and learn from their experience.

In the end the decision is yours but I would hope you would take some time to really think about what has been said and realize people are telling you out of their concern for hedgehogs and not because its anything personal about you.


----------



## DasIgelPoggie (Oct 21, 2010)

Oh dear. Well. I don't deal with confrontation well, so I'm just all awkward and stuff... I was just anticipating baby pictures! However, I would just like to point out two things.

Firstly, personal jabs like the whole hemorrhoid cream thing (it's not spelled hemroid, by the way  ) don't prove anything. It just makes people think you have nothing to back your argument, because you've immediately jumped to desperation. Logic, patience, and explanation are the best ways to prove your point. Also, sometimes being able to admit to yourself and others when you might be wrong (or just don't have all the answers) goes a long ways... I don't know the whole situation apparently, but I would suggest not breeding unless you 1) Have good healthy vet-checked and lined stock, and 2) have at least $1000 in savings set aside for vet bills. I have multiple hogs, so I have enough set aside that there is $800 budgeted for each hog all at once (a total of $2400), just in case all **** breaks loose (and they all need emergency vet care at once), which sometimes it does-- such is life! You also need to be able to commit the time to breeding hogs that they will need- if a little of hoglets are rejected, would you be able to hand-feed them? Unless you are homeschooled and have no social life I don't know if that is a very realistic possibility. These are just things to keep in mind, I don't know you're whole story, so, just a penny for your thoughts.  You don't have to breed hogs to own them--- it is very, very, very rewarding to simply be a loving owner. 

Secondly, I think you're hoggie is very very cute. Typically they're harder to find homes for, but I think albinos are absolutely precious! I love their pink noses!!


----------



## shortnerdy (Jul 3, 2011)

Goodness me what a cutie. Ill admit the red eyed types freak me out a bit. Reminds me of the non vegetarian vamps from Twilight hahahah. Now showing my age I'm 26  What's up with the food colouring? Did they use that to mark him so they know he was yours?


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Okay, this is enough. I'm getting sick of people making personal attacks on people. This is supposed to be a family friendly forum and while giving opinions that the poster may not agree with is allowed, personal attacks are not. 

I don't know what the whole deal is with 15 year olds wanting to breed but BailyBoo, by your comments have just proven your immaturity level and the reason people have concerns. 

CanadienHedgie, quit provoking people. 

I'm closing this thread.


----------

